# Another New Storage Auction Show



## Bandit (Oct 5, 2008)

There is a new storage auction show on TRU-TV called " Forbidden Storage " with the pilot on Tue. nite Jan 18th @ 11:00 Pm. EST . and My ex neighbor Brandon and His wife Lori are featured on it.
He is the one that got Me looking at the E-Bay Forums when He got Jerked around By Pay Pal with $ 5000.+ in His account when He sold a lap top and the scammer filed SNAD and returned a gutted out shell and got all His money back and PP locked up the rest with no chance of Him getting it back for at least 180 days if at all the way they were talking. I suggested to Him that He call the Mass. AG office and file a formal complaint on a Thurs. All His funds were returned by the following Wed. , PP claimed they found a " Computer Glitch ? " LOL
He use to buy on Craig's and sell on E-Bay doing very well at it , but gave up after this . He picked Our minds about how We were bidding at storage auctions and reselling at flea markets , before moving to Ca. to help out at a family business last year , it looks like our little talks are paying off for them. :sob:
Bandit


----------



## John Massey (Feb 5, 2009)

Bandit
That sounds like it would be an interesting way to make a few dollars. If you don't mind my asking , Just how would one have any idea where to start or stop bidding for that matter on a storage unit? Do they open them for inspection of items like other auctions or is it "pot luck" so to speak? Any advice would be appreciated. We always have a column or 2 in the Sunday paper here nearly every week.


----------



## Bandit (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi John
Here in New England We have two companies that do most of them and they do a mailing and have a web site showing the up coming auctions . We also have an auctioneer from Ca. that flies in to do one companies auctions . When We were in Ca. 2 years ago visiting My sister in law in Temecula , We stopped by one of His auctions , He walked bye Us , said Hi Bob , Hi Claire , then stopped dead in his tracks and turned around LOL They cut the lock off the door and You get only get 5 min. to peek in , no going in or opening boxes , just shine Your extra bright spot light in like everyone else .
It use to be a lot more fun then it is now , way to many people are going and bidding up the auctions , We use to get them for under a $100 for the average locker and one loaded with goodies for $ 250 max. .


----------



## Bandit (Oct 5, 2008)

Sorry lost computer -snow storm only 6 in. turing to ice storm . For an example , the last locker that We won , The same person had 3 lockers . All 10 X 30 ft. . He had a Moving/trucking company , a used office furniture store and a used furniture store . I bid $ 175 on the Trucking one ( Visible = 2 appliance Dolly's , 29 4 way moving dolly's , cases of new fire ext. , a pile of new cargo bars etc. No one bid on the other two lockers of His so I was awarded all 3 , and was given 30 days to clean them out .
I paid for the locker ( + $ 50 ) that day selling off the appliances and some other goodies other dealers wanted .
As far as how much to bid , We just follow our gut feelings from our 20 yrs. of doing it off and on , and we ( Me , Wife and Daughter ) all have to agree on the max bid . They almost killed Me after the last one . LOL
Bandit


----------



## Bandit (Oct 5, 2008)

There are some horror stories , like the one in Ct. back in the early 90's of a locker that was filled with furniture in the front and from 1/2 way back , it was solid with boxes neatly taped up with Toy Trucks , and Toy Trains written on the boxes . 
The locker went for $ 2600. to a dealer from Long Island that had driven up with a Ryder Rental and 2 helpers ( I only saw Him at one more auction after that ), the furniture was all old and broken , and there was a mob standing around yelling that they would pay Him top dollar for the trucks and/or trains . When they started tearing the boxes open , there was deadly silence , as they were all used Fisher Price plastic toys .
Bandit


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Bob, this is an interesting thread!!!!!

I've been to several SU auctions, but have never bought a unit. I just don't have the resources to handle more than a small unit.

If anyone is interested in buying units, a few words of caution:

1. Just because it looks great from the outside, doesn't mean it is good stuff. I watched a guy pay $700 for a PODS unit, and I was GREEN WITH ENVY. I sat around and watched what he pulled out of the unit. All the high end furniture that he got was literally trash. The tables were water damaged, the upholstered sofa and chairs were so stained that no one could have saved them. The entire unit was nothing but TRASH, even though it looked stunningly beautiful from the outside. No way in 10 million years could that guy have made any money, or even broken even.

2. Newbies to the biz should be highly aware that some SU could be nothing but set-ups and a pig in a poke. There is one SU company in my area that has an auction every month, selling up to 20 units. I'm not sure that I've ever seen one or two units that were the real deal, and one of those stunk so bad with rotten food that I was gagging 10 feet from the door. This SU company fills empty units with junk from their dumpsters, junk from other auctions, and abandoned property, and has an auction "to satisfy the rents due".

On the other side of the coin:

1. My friend Bret has made a killing buying SU's...it is amazing the money he's made over the years. He bought one unit that had everything from a closed SCUBA shop, including high end commercial gear. Paid $500 for the unit, and rumor has it that he cleared in excess of $10,000. This is a true story.

2. My friend Dave has also made a living buying SU's, and primarily flipping the contents at other auctions. He bought one unit for $75, took it to a consignment auction barn, where, in one of the boxes, was $700 worth of pocket change, which he pulled before it sold. I was at that auction; I go to as many auctions as possible of Dave's SU flips. Again, it is incredible to see the stuff that comes out of some SU's. 

3. Another story about a SU that Dave bought was a unit that had commercial kitchen equipment. It was a 10x20, with a 10x20 leg on the back side of it. He bought it all for $500, and flipped it at auction. Since there was enough of it, he had an special auction for just commercial kitchen equipment. It brought over $15,000. 

If anyone is wanting to get into this biz:

1. I strongly suggest you look up Glendon Cameron on YouTube. He sells a book about the storage biz, but his numerous videos are extremely informative.

2. Take a while to study the biz before you buy your first unit. Do NOT buy a unit just because you have a few grand in your pocket. Go to the auctions and study them before buying, unless you can get a super stunning deal. Trust me on this...I've seen noob's buy everything they can at an auction barn because they are going to strike it rich in the flea market business...and before you know it, the regulars are running things up and dumping them on the noobs.

Is everyone asleep now, after reading that?


----------



## Bandit (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi Clovis
ZZZZZZZZZZ What! 
If You go to another Pods auction , say Hi to Tom for Us , If We are not standing there next to You . I have seen some great pod auctions $$$$$ one auction in particular was was for 4 pods , that were stored in Ca. for 2 yrs , then shipped to Mass. and stored for 1 1/2 yrs. then they stopped paying rent ?? They were loaded and went for $ 2800 .
I haven't bought any this year , nothing caught Our fancy , plus I still have stuff from the last one . ( need any 4 way furniture dolly's ? LOL ) I was at one of the Big " Private " storage buildings in Boston and ducked into the mens room , when I came out , I was behind the Manager and He was telling the two guy's with Him not to hurry , the owner was in jail , and He all ready took the good stuff . It was the last time We went there , and also spread the word , even though were all competitors , We do work together , not like the idiots on TV.
I have a couple of comments on the new show , but not here , check your e mail
I will have to check out the auctions in Ca. and across the country if i have time ,the wife landed in Ca. tonight to help Her sister sort out from 21 yrs of living in Ca. and move back to Mass. D.D. and.I are flying out the end of the month and driving a truck back , 
Wife wanted to drive our maxi van out with one of our trailers . but I couldn't find any good loads on U-Ship going out.
Bob


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Bob,

I watched the show today which is currently on YouTube. It was cool to see your friends!
WTG!!!! 

Clove


----------



## Bandit (Oct 5, 2008)

The Show has been filming in the Boston area , We haven't been able to find them but have checked out all the local auctions on the day they asked a friend to be an extra for $ 100. a day , but couldn't find them . 
Where We have our two 30 ft. lockers of goodies , they had an auction on Sat. , We didn't know about it as They just put an add in the local paper . People kept stopping and asking if We were the two units ? , as We had pulled out " Stuff " to organize after the winter .
One fellow stopped , looked in , and remarked " You guys do the same thing I do , and You sure have a lot of good stuff . 
He then went on to tell Us that He was at an auction outside Worcester Ma. on Sat. I think He said West Boylston but not sure , and the film crew was there .
Brandon told the group that they were not going to get anything good , because " they had the cash " . 
They WON a locker for $ 2400.00 on the next " good locker " the locals pooled there money and took it from them .
The guy I talked too won a locker too , after the crowd had left , He was cleaning out His unit and they Re-Shot the auction , this time showing it won for $ 4200.00 ????
So much for Real Tv
Bob


----------

